# Commercial snow bid



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

LOOKING FOR PROFESSIONAL SNOW REMOVAL COMPANIES WILLING TO BID LARGE COMMERCIAL SITES LOCATED IN:

1. Aurora, Colorado
2. North Liberty, Iowa
3. Bridgeton, Missouri
4. Spanaway, Washington
5. Carlisle, Pennsylvania

*Interested parties please PM me thanks.

Brandon Shull
S&S Builders & Excavating LLC.


----------

